# Electric Blue Cichlid Babies



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

IMG 2623 - YouTube


----------



## audioman (Jan 13, 2013)

That was great! We had pink convicts a few years ago, it was the most fun watching them watch their young. Like this one, they always got between you and the kids!


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Awesome! I'm green with envy.


----------

